# What happened to Wise Sales?



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

What happened to wise sales? I bought a good deal of snow blowers and generators from them online over the years. Their website has been "under maintenance" for the last 6 months or so. I believe they also used to be a sponsor on the site too


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who......?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a great question! I even emailed them about it and never got a response.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

They took a deposit from us last fall for a toro 721 snowblower, and after about two months of no blower, we had to get them to issue a refund. They did have the best prices on blowers.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Just did a Google search and it looks like they have ripped off a bunch of people for product that was paid for but not shipped.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

There has to be more to it. I'm sure they process hundreds of orders a day. I'm sure it had something to do with their suppliers not having the product ready and then trickled down to them. Either way it doesn't sound like a reason to shut down completely. Every time I've ordered from them it got to my home within days with zero issues.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Heard that it wa s a family business and the family split (divorce?). They closed up shop I'm pretty sure.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2089182 said:


> Heard that it wa s a family business and the family split (divorce?). They closed up shop I'm pretty sure.


Wow, that's too bad. I had a great experience every time I ordered snow blowers from them...3 separate times I believe. All good things come to an end.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree, that is too bad. I ordered a couple of backpack blowers years ago and always had good fast shipping response.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2089027 said:


> Who......?


Who????????????


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2089280 said:


> Who????????????


These guys...

They sell potato chips, and snow blowers. Where the hell have you been lately ? Under a rock ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge;2089314 said:


> These guys...
> 
> They sell potato chips, and snow blowers. Where the hell have you been lately ? Under a rock ?


Oh.....Thumbs Up


----------

